

New Study Finds Correlation Between Social Media and Financial Success - urlwolf
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/new_study_finds_correlation_between_social_media_and_financial_success.php

======
JournalistHack
And the key word in this title: _correlation_

Part (or all) the correlation may come from the extra money ( = staff time) to
invest in social media.

